# 455 Flywheel information



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

So I am running a 1973 455 in my 66' Lemans with 6x heads and the stock crank. I am swapping my TH350 for a Tremec TKO500. 
I have a few quetions for the pros. 

#1 ) Is that crank drilled for a pilot bearing?

#2 ) Does the 73' 455 block have the hole for the ball stud?

# 3 ) Which flywheel will I need? Local parts store has zero listings for any flywheels for a 455. What application do I look up for the flywheel? I hear hings about 2.5" and 2.75" openings... HELP!!! :willy:

( Trying to avoid a $400 summit racing billet steel, the tranny cost enough )


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Got some answers...

#1 ) Is that crank drilled for a pilot bearing? Yes, all poncho cranks are

#2 ) Does the 73' 455 block have the hole for the ball stud? Yes, all poncho blocks are

# 3 ) Which flywheel will I need? Local parts store has zero listings for any flywheels for a 455. What application do I look up for the flywheel? I hear hings about 2.5" and 2.75" openings... Up to and including 1975 v8 ponchos all use 2.75"


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

455's used the 11 inch clutch as opposed to the 10.4 inch of the smaller engines. I would contact Weber, Schieffer, Hays (if thy're still around) or any other aftermarket manufacturer and check into what goes on a 455. I think you're going to have to pay about $400 for a flywheel...that's pretty much what they cost. I paid $125 for my new flywheel (Weber, I think), but that was literally 30 years ago.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Hays has steel flywheel for $269 at summit that accepts 11 inch clutches. You are right though, 11" for 455s. I got a Ram clutch rated for 550ft lbs for $300.


----------

